# Dog has diarreha, drooling and vomiting.



## luelf21 (May 24, 2009)

Our puppy has been drooling, has been vomiting and has the runs like crazy. She seems lathargic and sad. She finally quite (from what we can tell) vomiting and pooping (diarreha) but will nap and wake up with her snout covered in drool. She weighs about 30 lbs and does not normally drool at all.

A couple weeks back she did the same thing and we rushed her to the vet and they gave her activated charcoal and by the time we got her back home (about 45 minutes later) she was running around like the puppy she normally acts like. We did not take her this tine because we figured it isn't that serious because within the first 1hr of the vomiting, etc...she quit and just droops now. But she still seems kind of lathargic. What needs to be done? There are no vets open and I do not know of a pet er. Is she gonna die?

Thanks?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Is she gonna die?


I hope not. But, to be brutally frank, nobody here could possibly know. We're not vets and we haven't seen your dog.

I would be calling every vet within 100 miles.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't they use Activated Carbon for poisoning cases?? Did your vet tell you what she may have eaten last time that caused the poisoning? Have you checked your house plants and low cupboards for something spilled or something she could have eaten?? It sounds like a poisoning to me and I would get her back to the vet asap.. and then find out what she may have gotten in to.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Once the toxin has passed the stomach, which only takes a few hours, the body will stop trying to reject it and start trying to process it. Roughly translated the lack of vomiting isn't always a good sign. You have to have her seen by a vet to know for sure what's wrong with her and if there's anything they can do to help. If she's gotten into an unknown toxin before chances are unless you've made any major changes in her lifestyle she's going to b able to get into the toxin again. Give your vet a call, even if they aren't there right now, usually they'll have a answering machine that has the EPC info. If not then google or check out yellowpages.com



Binkalette said:


> Don't they use Activated Carbon for poisoning cases??


It's Activated Charcoal. Carbon is just a molecule that bonds well with just about everything.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Err.. right.. Charcoal. That's what I ment  Geeze.. I cleaned the turtle tank earlier this week.. I must still be thinking fish filters.


How is your dog doing? Did you get her to the vet?? I sure hope you can figure out what she is getting into.


----------

